# Just wondering



## Volpec859 (Apr 17, 2021)

Can I use a altima relay switch in my sentra xe


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Depends which relay, but most Nissan relays are standardized types. If it looks and fits the same (color too) then chances are it's interchangeable. Different colors generally mean different rated current, so you shouldn't swap anything that doesn't look identical in all respects.


----------

